# drakelow power station



## odeon master (Jul 5, 2008)

hi all, this is my first post so i hope it is all well and good. it features the now demolished drakelow powerstation which was once the largest powerstation in europe .

myself and noisemetalrich went along for a look back in 2006 during its demolition. we also attended a permitted tour with powergen staff not long after it closed in 2003, these pics i will post shortly. 

enjoy.....








drakelow A B and C power stations in working order






drakelow C station working










an original photo of drakelow A and B stations around 1955





inside control room for drakelow C station in 2003






































































looking out from under cooling tower C station










2 of the 6 cooling towers were coloured pink in an attempt for them to blend in more with surroundings





blown up remains of C station boiler house building





scrap pile





substation compound





supergrid transformer















boiler parts





drakelow A and B cooling towers being blown up






C station boilerhouse being blown up


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow, very impressive photos, OM. Excellent stuff. Cheers for sharing those.


----------



## Gunny (Jul 5, 2008)

Ace pictures.like em very much


----------



## noisemetalrich (Jul 6, 2008)

*more drakelow pics*

will sort the pics of inside in the week


----------



## King Al (Jul 7, 2008)

Cheers for sharing these with us OM, Shame its gone now I would have loved a walk around there


----------



## odeon master (Jul 7, 2008)

*drakelow powerstation*

thanks king al
this site was huge, the only part left now is the substation compound and the pylons.
a new gas fired powerstation is planned for construction on the same site. 
noisemetalrich has some interesting internal shots taken in 2003 when we attended a organized tour of the site, they will be up shortly.
odeon master:


----------



## nursepayne (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow that looked amazing!Well done fore getting some interiors before it went.


----------



## sqwasher (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice to see these pics, ta for posting them-it looks like it was a HUGE site!


----------

